# Bỉm cho người già loại nào chất lượng?



## HoaAn

*Khi tìm mua bỉm cho người thân, chắc hẳn ai cũng phân vân, không biết những tiêu chí nào quyết định một sản phẩm chất lượng và phù hợp để sử dụng.*

Em vừa buôn bán tự do, vừa chăm sóc mẹ tại nhà đã hơn 2 năm nay. Mẹ em sau tai biến thì đi lại, vận động khó khăn hơn trước. Tuy vậy, thời gian này, mẹ đỡ hơn nhiều do tập luyện vật lý trị liệu đều đặn. Từ khi em sử dụng các loại bỉm cho người già để hỗ trợ việc vệ sinh cho mẹ, em thấy mình vừa đỡ công chăm sóc, vừa giúp mẹ giảm bớt sự phụ thuộc và chủ động hơn. Sau khi sử dụng qua nhiều loại bỉm, với đủ mọi thương hiệu, em đã chọn được tã dán SunMate cho mẹ của mình. Và đây là các tiêu chí cần có của một sản phẩm tã dán mà em thấy rất cần thiết để anh chị chọn lựa nhé.







*Thấm hút tốt*

Đây được xem là tiêu chí hàng đầu khi lựa chọn tã dán cho người già. Nếu tã thấm hút tốt thì bề mặt da người mặc luôn khô thoáng, không bị hầm bí. Quan trọng hơn, da khô ráo cũng hạn chế được tình trạng lở loét, vốn thường hay gặp ở bệnh nhân phải nằm tại chỗ.

Về điểm này thì em ưng tã dán của SunMate nhất, tã giúp lan tỏa, phân tán đều chất lỏng, ngăn chất lỏng thấm ngược hiệu quả. Nhờ vậy mà mẹ em không bị tình trạng ẩm ướt, khó chịu bao giờ.

*Khả năng chống trào*

Việc vệ sinh cho những người bệnh bị tai biến như mẹ em là cực kỳ quan trọng. Chính vì vậy, nếu không chọn những loại tã có vách chống trào, chất bẩn dễ dây ra quần áo, chăn màn; thì sẽ mất thêm thời gian giặt giũ, lau dọn, mà người bệnh cũng cảm thấy không sạch sẽ. 

Do đó, khi biết tã dán SunMate có vách chống trào kép, bảo vệ an toàn trong mọi tư thế, em cũng yên tâm hơn khi sử dụng. Kết quả là vượt trên mong đợi luôn. Vách ngăn tràn rất tốt, hầu như không bị tràn ra hai bên nên em tiết kiệm được đáng kể thời gian giặt giũ luôn. Trên thị trường hình như cũng hiếm có dòng tã nào có vách chống tràn kép giống SunMate lắm.

*Nên chọn loại bỉm nào?*

Câu hỏi này khá quan trọng cho những ai lần đầu mua bỉm đấy ạ. Tuy là cùng chức năng hỗ trợ chăm sóc vệ sinh cho người lớn, nhưng đối tượng sử dụng lại khác nhau. 

Tã quần chủ yếu dùng hỗ trợ người già không bị hạn chế vận động, mắc các vấn đề về mẹi tiết. Còn tã dán lại dành cho những người bị hạn chế khả năng đi lại như người bệnh nằm tại giường, người bị liệt sau tai biến. Như trường hợp của mẹ em là cần sử dụng tã dán. SunMate thì có cả tã quần và tã dán, nên anh chị có thể lựa chọn loại phù hợp cho người thân của mình nha.

*Tính năng khử mùi*

Người già rất ngại vấn đề vệ sinh, vì vậy, nếu tã có mùi hôi sẽ khiến họ khó chịu, mất tự tin, nhất là đối với những người kỹ tính như mẹ em. Do đó mà khi mua tã, anh chị nhớ nghiên cứu kỹ thêm tính năng này ở một số dòng tã để giúp bố mẹ, ông bà thoải mái khi sử dụng nha.





*Cần chọn loại bỉm chất lượng, phù hợp để phát huy tác dụng*

Về điểm này thì em đặc biệt ưng công nghệ hạt SAP của tã dán SunMate, vừa là hạt siêu thấm, vừa tích hợp kháng khuẩn, nên khả năng khử mùi rất hiệu quả luôn. Công nghệ kháng khuẩn cũng giúp hạn chế vi khuẩn sinh sôi, giảm thiểu nguy cơ mắc bệnh cho người mặc.

Tóm lại, bỉm cho người già có rất nhiều loại, nhưng phải xem xét các tiêu chí cần thiết để có thể chọn mua được loại bỉm chất lượng, phù hợp cho người thân của mình. Vì bỉm chỉ người già không những giúp hỗ trợ vệ sinh hiệu quả, mà còn là trợ thủ giúp họ chủ động và tự tin hơn trong cuộc sống.


----------



## Phạm Văn Bách

quan tâm


----------

